# When to change burrs?



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, I recently got a brasilia rr45 (second hand), and it's done just over 6000 shots and was wondering is there a particular time to change the burrs?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just check them fir sharpness, remember the counter on the rr45 resets when it gets to 9999 so it may have done three of four times that amount.


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi coffeechap, thanks for the help. Maybe a silly question, but how do you check the sharpness?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you decide you need some new ones I have an unused set for an RR55 which will fit and should improve the grind quality and speed, if you are interested I'll start a for sale thread in the correct forum.


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Charliej, oh brill thanks. I'll have a look tomoz hopefully if not Mon and pm you. How much you looking for them?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not a silly question at all, a nice sharp set of burrs should feel like they are pulling at the skin on your finger when you run them against the cutting edge.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Dang24 said:


> Hi Charliej, oh brill thanks. I'll have a look tomoz hopefully if not Mon and pm you. How much you looking for them?


I'll just need to check what I paid for them, I bought them when I had an RR55 and never needed to put them in, and they are now surplus to requirements from memory I think it's something like £22 plus postage.


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks guys. Charliej, are they easy to remove in the Brasilia models?


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

@choffeechap - saw on an older thread you have smaller hoppers that fit an rr45, are these just modded ones or other model grinders that fit?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes the burrs are dead easy to fit. The small hoppers are actually 58mm collapsible rubber camera lens hoods with a 52mm to 58mm thread converter off fleabay and a lid scrounged up from somewhere.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I really hate fitting burrs.

I can never get them level.

A word of advice - ensure the carriers are absolutely pristine and clear of even the smallest slick of coffee oil.

Then tighten each screw slowly and bit by bit - a quarter turn, them tighten the next one and so on until they are difficult,t to turn.

Each should be as tight as the last.

I find that on my grinders, even a single grain of coffee and an uneven tightness and my grind can be abysmal.


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a brill idea. The rr45 is massive, and no way will i drink that much coffee! I'll have a look see if i can find a lense cover.

Thanks for the advice kyle, i'll make sure i dounle check them when i put them back.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle the easiest way is to remover the bottom burr carrier as well as the top one and after a thorough clean mount the burrs to the carrier whilst it's on a known flat surface and don't fully tighten each screw as you put it in go round each screw tightening it a bit and moving on until they are equally tight.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Kyle the easiest way is to remover the bottom burr carrier as well as the top one and after a thorough clean mount the burrs to the carrier whilst it's on a known flat surface and don't fully tighten each screw as you put it in go round each screw tightening it a bit and moving on until they are equally tight.


I have no idea how to disassemble the magnum and the vario is so fiddley...


----------

